# Mariah Carey is so god damn gorgeous



## nicoleivy5 (Dec 12, 2016)

Just wow. So stunning and hot


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 12, 2016)

She's awful.

She's a has been pushing 50.  She should lay off the booze, act her age and dress that way.

Mariah Carey Heading Towards A Breakdown



Witnesses said she looked tipsy while out in L.A. and dressed in a fishnet bodysuit for a very late dinner on May 4 (pictured) — sparking more fears that her drinking is out of control!


----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)

She didn't / doesn't look so great when she has gained a ton of weight. And yeah, this is real. I saw her on TV.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 15, 2016)

Mariah is pretty, IMO.  I'm willing to bet a whole lot of women wished they could look like Mariah.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 15, 2016)

I like her song "Shake It Off."


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 15, 2016)

She's old enough to have learned to put her tits away
She's almost 50 years old time to stop dressing like a slut


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 15, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> She's old enough to have learned to put her tits away
> She's almost 50 years old time to stop dressing like a slut



She looks fine, and why shouldn't she dress however makes her feel good?  It's really not your business how another person dresses.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 15, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> She's old enough to have learned to put her tits away
> She's almost 50 years old time to stop dressing like a slut



At what age do you demand that women stop expressing their sexuality?  Is there a cut off there or something?  I've seen women 25 years younger, wearing less and not looking half as good.  Lol.

Case in point . . . 

ROFL.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I like her song "Shake It Off."



Makes my ears bleed.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 16, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I like her song "Shake It Off."
> ...



Why?  That's a good song!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > She's old enough to have learned to put her tits away
> ...


there's sexy and there's hanging out everywhere slutty


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Mariah is pretty, IMO.  I'm willing to bet a whole lot of women wished they could look like Mariah.



I'm willing to bet that whole lot of men wishes their women doesn't look like her.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 3, 2017)

I  heard CIA will work with Ryan Seacrest to find out if Mariah's flop was due to Russian hacking.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mariah is pretty, IMO.  I'm willing to bet a whole lot of women wished they could look like Mariah.
> ...



Why?  What's wrong with how she looks?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2017)

I feel bad for her with the newest incident.  I don't know why people have to be so mean about it.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 3, 2017)

She's insane.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > She's old enough to have learned to put her tits away
> ...




Thinking Maria is tacky is not even remotely the equivalent of thinking Miley isn't disgusting.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I feel bad for her with the newest incident.  I don't know why people have to be so mean about it.


SHE'S blaming OTHERS for her forgetting to lip sync properly.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 3, 2017)

How many times has Handcream Boy started this same thread?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2017)

Well, guess what?  I don't care what any of you say.  I like Mariah Carey.  So there.  

You can continue with demeaning her if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's not just the look, it's about the presentation. 

During NY performace, she's trying to be something she's not. 

She's not Maria from before 10 or 15 years ago, by the look, by the voice, by everything.

IMO, you look much much better. Agree?


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Well, guess what?  I don't care what any of you say.  I like Mariah Carey.  So there.
> 
> You can continue with demeaning her if it makes you feel better.


I told my son that after this last prima donna hissy fit, there would still be folks that are so utterly celeb. brain washed that they would stick up for her.  That is the difference between now and the eighties.  When they pulled that shit then, it spelled the doom for any legitimacy for an entertainer.  Now?  Folks are so dumbed down, they just don't give a shit, they'll still worship these shit stains.  He didn't believe me.  I tell him I see it all the time.

Wake up cup cake.  

She has one job to earn her millions and fame.  If she can't do it right, she doesn't deserve her accolades or the money.  Don't support that crap.

You can say you "like" Mariah Caraey, but you have no idea who she is, she is a fake, it's all an illusion.  You don't KNOW who she is, so how can you like something that you don't even have any idea what it is?  What you are saying is you like deception.  You like lies.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, guess what?  I don't care what any of you say.  I like Mariah Carey.  So there.
> ...



What lies?  I think it seems as if you are the one taking this all so seriously.  Something got messed up during the performance.  Not such a big deal.  I don't "worship" anyone, FYI.  Lol.  I happen to think she's a talented singer is all.  Also, she IS an attractive woman.  No need to trash her when she hasn't harmed anyone.  Right?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 4, 2017)

No one can maintain a five octave range forever. You get old and tired and your lungs just don't have the power and capacity they used to.

Anyone hear Foreigners original singer lately? His singing voice is completely gone. They had to replace the guy.

Also her ear mics weren't working so she couldn't hear the band. Or the click track or whatever.

I'm not a Mariah Carey Fan-Boi but at least she didn't do what Ashley Simpson did on SNL.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





The Karaoke machine wasn't working. . . . "Something got messed up during the performance."


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



You do realize that pretty much ALL performers lip sync their own songs at certain events, right?  That is not a big deal either.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

Mad Scientist said:


> No one can maintain a five octave range forever. You get old and tired and your lungs just don't have the power and capacity they used to.
> 
> Anyone hear Foreigners original singer lately? His singing voice is completely gone. They had to replace the guy.
> 
> ...



Nope, she is an awful and ugly person now, according to the SAINTS at USMB.  Lol.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Nope.

Only those performers  feel the need to do that dancing shit, serializing themselves like prostitutes and whores do it.

You can't dance and do acrobatics and be a monkey while performing music.  You need to choose.

Either you entertain, or you respect artistry.

She is an dancing monkey.  If you don't give a shit about music, and you just like pretty shows, good for you.

Those of us who like real music have no respect for this crap.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Dancing?  Oh, so you don't like dancing and that is what this is all about?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

Luciano Pavarotti doesn't think she's a dancing monkey.


----------



## peabody (Jan 4, 2017)

The conservatives here won't like Mariah because she isn't completely white. They are a whites only group of people.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

I like this song much better without Luciano (no offense to Luciano of course).  Such a pretty and heart touching song. 


There's a hero
If you look inside your heart
You don't have to be afraid
Of what you are
There's an answer
If you reach into your soul
And the sorrow that you know
Will melt away

And then a hero comes along
With the strength to carry on
And you cast your fears aside
And you know you can survive
So when you feel like hope is gone
Look inside you and be strong
And you'll finally see the truth
That a hero lies in you

It's a long, road
When you face the world alone
No one reaches out a hand
For you to hold
You can find love
If you search within yourself
And the emptiness you felt
Will disappear

And then a hero comes along
With the strength to carry on
And you cast your fears aside
And you know you can survive
So when you feel like hope is gone
Look inside you and be strong
And you'll finally see the truth
That a hero lies in you

Lord knows
Dreams are hard to follow
But don't let anyone
Tear them away
Hold on
There will be tomorrow
In time you'll find the way

And then a hero comes along
With the strength to carry on
And you cast your fears aside
And you know you can survive
So when you feel like hope is gone
Look inside you and be strong
And you'll finally see the truth
That a hero lies in you
That a hero lies in you
That a hero lies in you


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Nope, I have no problem with dancing.  

I have no illusions though.  You can either sing well, or you can dance well.  You can't do both really well at the same time.

If you want to see great dancing, go to the ballet, watch River Dance, see A Chorus Line, etc.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Sure you can and there are countless examples.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

Besides that but Mariah doesn't really dance much during her live performances that I've ever seen.  She's not like Beyonce.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Paying them to show up and lip sync doesn't make sense. For that, they could run CDs or mp3s.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Besides that but Mariah doesn't really dance much during her live performances that I've ever seen.  She's not like Beyonce.



Then she should stop drinking, stuffing her fat ass, show up to rehearsal, learn the material, and put on a GD show if that is what she is paid to do.

Otherwise, she should not be supported by any fans and should go the same way as Milli Vanilli, a two bit clown whore hack.

That ought to strip her of her grammies as well.  

If she is this dishonest, and she doesn't have enough shame to be humble about it or apologize for it, who is to say what filters, buffers and auto-tune shit the original recordings went through.


If you don't sing, don't write, can't dance. . . you are just a talentless hack.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Besides that but Mariah doesn't really dance much during her live performances that I've ever seen.  She's not like Beyonce.
> ...



She has performed live plenty of times.  You don't even know the woman!  Good grief.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



It makes sense because people will pay to come and see them perform, whether they are lip syncing or not.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Sure she has. . . . just like this last New Years?

PT Barnum said there is a sucker born every minute. . . .  When was your minute?

Christ, you saw with your own eyes she is a fraud, yet you still don't believe it?  You are still telling me she has "has performed live plenty of times?"  Yeah, and?  She "performed" live New Years eve, what of it?  We now know her live performances aren't worth a damn, they are bullshit.  Just like a David Copperfield or Houdini act.

If we know she is a fraud and a liar, what would make you think all those other times were any different?

Do you go to magic shows and believe that it is all_ "real magic_?"  Or just the ones you attend?  Are you seriously this obtuse?





(Seriously, this is why American politicians so easily manipulate the public.  They tell them they have been lying to them, and the public still thinks what they have said in the past is the truth.)


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Bullshit.  

IF the majority of people actually knew how awful these people really were, if they only knew that the major stars were corporate creations and had a chance to sit in an intimate bar room type setting or garage band gig type setting to see if they really had the talent to go the full nine, I don't think a lot of Americans would use their hard earned money to support these celebs.  Only the easily fooled and duped ones would.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It seems we don't agree on what "performance" is.

For me, lip syncing is certainly not.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



You don't even know these people.  Lol.  Stop being ridiculous.  You don't like Mariah Carey, okay I think everyone gets it.  No need to have a temper tantrum about her.    Fucking nut.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 4, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Mick Jagger runs 5 miles every show. Hes's wearing 4 fit bits. Lol


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 4, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Have you see a close up of his face?
He's a living corpse.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


What's funny is the networks aired it 3 hours later on the west coast. They didn't have to do that but apparently her screwing up was worth more than her doing it well. She must be so embarrassed. Everyone need to learn humility and if you believe in karma she just got hers.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 4, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Someone said you can't move and sing you have to pick one. Mick runs and sings is all I'm saying. Not that he's hot.

I'm remembering dancing in the streets with Bowie.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

I like a lot of her songs.  Hero, Honey, Shake It Off, Fantasy, Heartbreaker, Dreamlover.  I like her music a lot.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You're the one that believes she has integrity and talent still, despite the evidence of your own eyes, not me.

Clearly you are the one that is insane.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 4, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Dude, that was a video.  I guarantee the music and video were recorded separately.


It's like you folks have no idea how entertainment is produced.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 4, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure when Mick is in concert, or in a live performance, he might be moving around stage a lot, but it never interferes with his singing.

The man has integrity.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm quite sure that most if not all of the well known singers (who attract big crowds) have lip synced at least one time in their careers.  It just depends on the venue.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 4, 2017)

My sources tell me that ABC wouldn't pay for her people to run her segment, and Mariah had to use the Dick Clark Production people instead.  Apparently she was having problems with her in-ear molded monitor (I hate them and won't use them) and when she pulled one out it was too loud for her to hear and she lost the plot.

It happens.  She could have handled it better, and at least tried to stick a finger in her ear.  It's worked, like, forever . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

This song is so fun!


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Luciano Pavarotti doesn't think she's a dancing monkey.



Who knows, in this instance, maybe he is too?  You know how much he liked younger women, right?  He said he was a young soul, who knows what he would do for her. . . .



Listen, I'm not saying she never actually sings, or that it isn't her voice on the recordings, what I am saying, is that her integrity is shot, it's gone.


If you defend her as an artist at this point, that's on your.  But she sucks.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

I like her music.  I like her songs.  I don't know anything about her personally and I don't care to.    I don't hold her having technical difficulties against her at a venue where it was probably set up that she would be lip syncing to her song instead of actually singing.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I like this song much better without Luciano (no offense to Luciano of course).  Such a pretty and heart touching song.
> 
> 
> There's a hero
> ...



Luciferian propaganda and crap.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 4, 2017)

Ew, no she isn't.  She is average looking. Her body is average.  Her voice sets dogs a running, squeaking like it does.  And she hasn't a clue how to dress, she looks like a tramp most of time.  Did you see her standing next to a Christmas tree?  Gross. And her NYE outfit ... was she planning on doing some yoga on stage? 

She is as tacky as they come.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm sure that Mr. Beale will absolutely HATE this one.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

I will agree that she should probably stop dressing so scantily.  She is a bit heavy for that, IMO.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I'm quite sure that most if not all of the well known singers (who attract big crowds) have lip synced at least one time in their careers.  It just depends on the venue.



If not all well known singers?

Sure, tell yourself that if it makes yourself feel better.  Nobody has integrity, so it's all right that she did it. . .

Mick Jagger Has 'Bad Laryngitis,' Rolling Stones Cancel Las Vegas Concert

. . . hmmm  

That's strange, why cancel when you can just lip sync?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quite sure that most if not all of the well known singers (who attract big crowds) have lip synced at least one time in their careers.  It just depends on the venue.
> ...



A tour is completely different.  Mariah was doing a New Year's Eve show that was already planned out, I'm sure, before they even booked her.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

Who cares what you think anyways, Mr. Beale?


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


NO, that's not a tour, that's one concert.  He humbly apologized to fans.

Mick Jagger *✔* @MickJagger 


I’m so sorry about the cancellation of Wednesday's show in Las Vegas, I’ve got bad laryngitis. I do apologise to everyone who bought tickets


 11:43 PM - 18 Oct 2016 · Paradise, NV


If you are schedualed to sing, you rest up, practice, and work.  She is a sloucher, a prima dona, and a faker.  Classless piece of shit.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Like I said, who cares what you think?  Anybody?  Probably not.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Who cares what you think anyways, Mr. Beale?



You do, for one.

You care more about what I think than what Mariah Carey thinks. . . . 







That's why I regards ya kid.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares what you think anyways, Mr. Beale?
> ...



Don't flatter yourself.  I really don't.  I was posting her music hoping maybe you would go be a PITA someplace else.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## sealybobo (Jan 5, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I like a lot of her songs.  Hero, Honey, Shake It Off, Fantasy, Heartbreaker, Dreamlover.  I like her music a lot.


Isn't shake it off Taylor Swift?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 5, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You've clearly never seen the rolling stones in concert


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 5, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


>



Is this supposed to be funny?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 28, 2017)

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Mariah is great and not comparable to Miley at all.  Her mom is a real diva, she sings opera and taught Mariah.

I like Nick Cannon too.

I saw her recently in an interview with Andy Cohen and she looked beautiful.


----------

